# Malay Peninsula fish



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Some beautiful little fish from this corner of SE Asia, discovered by the renown explorer Heiko Bleher.

Heiko Bleher discovers: Fish of the Malay Peninsula | Features | Practical Fishkeeping


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Beautiful indeed. Thanks Byron!


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Thank you Byron.

They are indeed beautiful fish.


----------



## beetlebz (Aug 2, 2007)

great read(s)!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Wow, very beautiful fish! The first looks almost like a gourami


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Jayy said:


> Wow, very beautiful fish! The first looks almost like a gourami


That's not surprising, it is a gourami. Trichopsis vittata is the Croaking gourami, closely related to the sparkling gourami, both are in our profiles.


----------



## beetlebz (Aug 2, 2007)

the links to her other discovers pages at the bottom are just as neat 

something that caught my eye however, I was reading Heiko Bleher discovers: South American suprises. She finds and describes a Heros efasciatus, found in water that pretty well matches my 110g. That makes me happy  OTOH, they mention 100l / 22 gallons for a group of at least 3 of these fish. hrm. Now I need to spend all day studying the heros family tree

its extremely fascinating reading about fish we all know and love and their relation to their natural habitat. The natural temperature deviations, habits, and especially water parameters just blow me away. Im going to have to think about it and do some digging to find an article I remember reading, about a fish that would routinely swim about into sharp temperature fluctuations of up to 10-15 degrees and back again without batting an eyelash. It boggles the mind


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Byron said:


> That's not surprising, it is a gourami. Trichopsis vittata is the Croaking gourami, closely related to the sparkling gourami, both are in our profiles.


O, duh, I know that! lol:-D


----------

